

The Sun: Evolution of man in 1000 years - eslachance
http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/features/4575024/Youll-have-smaller-brains-more-wrinkles-and-fewer-teeth.html

======
tomrod
Regarding the picture: yuck!

Many of these traits seem like Lamarckian drivel. Taller because we get good
nutrition? That's current genetics being expressed, not evolutionary pressure.

The intestines may be spot on, perhaps obese people reproduce less for
numerous factor (though I don't know I've ever seen a study on this, it may be
true). The requirement here would be that the reason people are obese is they
ingest too much sugar and fat.

Quadruple chins? I don't see the reasoning being valid here.

The the interested: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lamarkism> Basically:
cutting the tails off dogs at birth won't result in no-tailed dogs being born
after a few generations.

------
BinaryAcid
Yea, just to be clear. there is no evidence that the appearance of human
beings has changed since the beginning of recorded human history ie the oldest
known drawings/paintings look just like we look now.

------
eslachance
Now just to be clear: This is a complete load of bull. I don't think whomever
wrote this article has an iota of understanding of evolution. But it's good
for a laugh!

